# Finding a picture of an OTTB racing?



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like to see if I can find a picture of my OTTB racing, as well as general pictures/information about any of his ancestors. If you can point me to some websites or resources where I may find them, that would be great! If they're ones that I don't have to pay a membership for, that would be even better. Thanks!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

If you know his registered name, you may be able to find him here.

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=namesrch&init=&CFID=190899021&CFTOKEN=22108328


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Equiline and Equibase are great:
https://www.equineline.com/
Horse Racing | Horse Racing Entries | Horse Racing Results | Past Performances | Mobile | Statistics


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses! I've checked out the links. I can find his pedigree, but no pictures... yet.

EliRose: Equibase seems the most promising. The have a little video camera next to his results, so although I can't find a picture, I guess they have a video? Anyway, when I click on it it says I have to log in to make a purchase, but doesn't say anything about how much it costs. Do you have any experience with this?

If it helps, it's for a 2009 colt named "Wise Guise".

Thanks everyone. This is really important to me


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Also, he came in 1st at Hollywood Park, 6/23/2011 in the "3 Maiden Claiming" race.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Good news everyone! I found Hollywood Park's website, and found free video replays. I got to see him race!!!

I'm still searching for a picture (winner's circle or racing), but I'm pretty happy that I found some videos


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Try contacting Hollywood Park and seeing who their photographer is. Any race course I've ever been to has photographers who take photos of the winner crossing the post, and also the winner enclosure.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, you can get a win photo, just contact the track photographer. I think mine cost around 25$. Check You tube for races. I found a couple of my OTTB's races on there.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I second contacting the tract directly. You can usually find the emails of who you want to contact. I tried to find a picture of one of my dad's old horses that raced in the 70s-- all the people I contacted were super friendly. Good luck!


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I never stopped and thought about how the track has a "track photographer", or that you could get prints from them. That is brilliant! THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

I did that with my OTTB if you type it into youtube you can sometimes find the video there 

has to be fairly exact like i type mine as

louisiana downs september 3 2011 race 6 

see if that helps!
if you wanna watch mine he is Frasier has left the building


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Rosebit78 said:


> if you wanna watch mine he is Frasier has left the building


I just want to say that that is the most amazing name I've ever heard for a horse. I love it!!


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww thank you! I thought it was pretty cool too. :wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, got my horse's winning pics from the track photographer at Belmont. He was nice enough to find his wins at Aqueduct too even though I only asked for Belmont. It's so fun to watch their races. It's like watching your kid win a game.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

petitepyromaniac said:


> Thank you both for your responses! I've checked out the links. I can find his pedigree, but no pictures... yet.
> 
> EliRose: Equibase seems the most promising. The have a little video camera next to his results, so although I can't find a picture, I guess they have a video? Anyway, when I click on it it says I have to log in to make a purchase, but doesn't say anything about how much it costs. Do you have any experience with this?
> 
> ...


You can buy a daily plan, which is 40 views of race replays for $5.25. I just watched my horse's replays. Again, check YouTube. I found 2 of Summer's races on there. Have you been able to contact the track photographer yet?


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

No, I've delayed it a bit  I was hoping to find a picture on the internet, but now that I know it's possible to get an actual print, I definitely want to buy one! Unfortunately money is tight right now, and I don't want to bother people about it until I have the funds to do something about it. I appreciate everyone's help in pointing me in the right direction, and I'm looking forward to pursuing it again!


----------



## bish (Mar 16, 2021)

i could not recommend this website enough if your trying to find videos of your horses racing they are most likely on this website


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2014....please read dates before making comment to any thread.

We thank all for their contributions and comments but at this point in time the poster must have found what they searched for.
This thread is now* CLOSED.*


----------

